# Duck Launcher???



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

I know all about Zinger Winers, Gunners Up, & Strong Arm type launchers, but I was wondering if there is a type of laucher that can load and lauch multiple ducks without reloading after each throw?? If so are they reliable & what is the cost?


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

http://www.rttosser.com
GRHRCH UH Just Ducky's Justforkicks - "Mule"

Chris Meurett owner of Mule a really nice Boykin Spaniel designed a four shot winger which uses short wave radio for release. I have only seen these one time at a HRC Midlands training day and they never had a misfire. Charlie Jurney who handled Mule to his Grand pass recommends these on his web site. I have no idea the cost- only time I have seen a multi toss winger.
________
medical marijuana


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.rpsite.com/airlaunchking/


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Say what?

Lawrence Jeur


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

These will cost you!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

LLJ said:


> Say what?
> 
> Lawrence Jeur


Dude your an idiot :!: Trying to get your post numbers up or what?


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

That "RTTOSSER quad" model looks like you may want ot have 911 on the ol' speed dial! Man, that is a confusing contraption, almost a bit scary. I could envision myself all tangled up in the bungees, cussin' and swearin', feet sticking out and my head upside down!!! :lol: 

I'm looking at multi-launch throwers as well. I presently use two very good quality wingers, but am looking at cutting my reload time/trips down. Options still seem limited for a quality multi throw device, without buying multiple wingers and positioning them at each station and buying even more electronics. :roll: 

Without getting into all the politics regarding Bumper Boys customer service, has anyone ever had good luck with the BB bird baskets? Anybody have experience with the BB "superbird" dummy? Leaving the pricey cost of them out, do they actually work? I plan on having a rep demo some for me, but I want some other opinions too. 

thanks


----------

